# Sick Skinny Danios!? HELP~!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

OKay so two of my zebra danios are getting really skinny. They aren't big and fat like the other ones. They act weird too. Just sitting in the same spot and not speeding around like ushall. This has been going on for a month or two, and im confused? Are they sick? I fed them to see if they'd eat, and the were reluctant but went up. They ate, but spit alot of it back up. My mom thinks there is something weird with their scales. idunno. Maybe dropsy? I have no idea what it looks like though other than it being pine cone. So i dont know if its or not. So a picture would be nice....I don't want to lose them. I have a empty 10 gallon i could set up really fast and quarantine them in if that would be good?

What do i do????


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

my guess would be parasites. If you can QT them that would be best because that way you have the best chance of getting them to eat what you need to feed them. There is a good antiparasite food by jungle. But they don't tend to like how they taste, thus if given those and other foods they choose the other foods. 

So what you do is this: Get the food and crush it together with a little garlic, then feed them that. Fish tend to go for garlic so it helps. Plus the garlic itself is good for the parasites. 

Keep the water in the 10 gallon very very clean as that will help a lot. There is anti parasite medication for the water you can try but that will only treat exterior and gills. Wouldn't hurt to do it, but probably not going to do very much if the parasites are internal. 

Additionally: I have had some zebra danios that this happened to but they remained active. I think that some zebra's just get skinny as they get older. It's that they are also less active that worries me. I think that danios are fairly hardy, but not well bred these days. That is a personal opinion.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> my guess would be parasites. If you can QT them that would be best because that way you have the best chance of getting them to eat what you need to feed them. There is a good antiparasite food by jungle. But they don't tend to like how they taste, thus if given those and other foods they choose the other foods.
> 
> So what you do is this: Get the food and crush it together with a little garlic, then feed them that. Fish tend to go for garlic so it helps. Plus the garlic itself is good for the parasites.
> 
> ...





Thanks so much! I don't know how long they were at pets mart, when I bought them they were fine. But then the got skinny. Like, their body is sucked in and you can see the shape of their heads. its weird. I'll set up the qt tank for them tmr if i have time. I mean, they are active still just...acting weird... i have my eye on a leapord zebra danio at petsmart if its still there. aparently the danio came out weird and instead of stripes it has spots? or atleast thats what the dude said. ima grab anyway.


----------

